# Seem to spike hyper after 2 RAI treatments



## hostile79 (Sep 4, 2014)

Just want to say hey to all. I am new to the forum. Hopefully someone here has had a similar experience. I was diagnosed in 2009 as extremely hyperthyroid. T3, and t4 levels were off the charts. After being diagnosed, and started on ptu, then tapezole, i felt better. The first endo wanted to see if it would go imto remission, and it never did. I didnt like his plan, so I went to another doc to seek out rai treatment. Which was done in march of 2011. Well, i never went hypo after the first and had to go back on tapezole. Rai after another scan was done a year later in march of 2012. After that, all seemed well. I started on 100 micrograms of synthroid about 2 months later, when my tsh went up to 140. After a few months my dosage got raised to 150, and after more labs eventually 200. A few more months went by, my dosage got liwered to 175, and yet after more labs, back to 150 in spring of 2013. I felt great then. Heres the problem, or my question.....now, the labs have me back on 175, as of last fall, sept actually. But now, after i eat, esp something high in iodine, or not even that high, i seem to spike after eating it. And i mean spike! Lol. I get all the symtoms of being hyper again, but only for a few hours, in which my cardiologist has prescribed me proponolol 20mg to take as needed. My issue is, i should be able to eat anything high in iodine or not even really high in iodine and not have a problem. My labs are supposedly good, tsh around 0.9, and i had her do t3and t4 last time, but she seems to be one of those typical endo's that are obvsessed with just checking tsh. Oh and another thing, it seems that if i overdose myself on synthroid, the symptoms are near as bad, meaning i dont spike. The only theory I can come up with, is my tsh rises thruout the day, and is commanding what little bit of the gland that i have left, to pump out natural hormone. Im guessing some of my gland came back, cuz I stopped synthroid all together for about 5 weeks this past feb, and tsh only rose to 80. And after 2nd RAI treatment, it rose to 140 about 6-8 weeks after. Im calling for an impromptu appointment tomorrow, to see if she will send me for another uptake scan, even with normal lab results. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks, Dave.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBG (thyroxine binding globulin) up, hypo............down, hyper
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003374.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies

Substances not found in normal serum (scroll down to autoantibodies)
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/chapter/evaluation-of-thyroid-function-in-health-and-disease/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Hi and welome! You do need to have an uptake scan. I had to have RAI 3 times. And for most of us, iodine is a no no as well as many meds that are adrenergic like cough medicine, allergy medicine etc.. Novocain is a biggy.

And, have you ever had any of the tests listed above?

Also, when it is said and done, you may do better on dessicated porcine thyroid which has T3 in it (Armour, NatureThroid etc..)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When was the last time you had labs done (not just TSH, but Free T3 and Free T4)?


----------



## hostile79 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks, for responding. The last time I had labs was end of may. She called and said everything looked good, and yes, she checked all the other levels as per my request. I took more synthroid than normal this morn, and as usual, feel much better today.....even after eating something that would normally trigger me hyper symptoms for a couple hours. The thing is, after the 2nd round of RAI, I waz good for like a year. Is it possible for the remaining cells that didnt get damaged to multiply and the thyroid increases production? My only explanation for me feeling more hyper on days I take less synthroid, is that my tsh level rises daily and it forced the small part of gland thats left to pump out as much t4 as it can. I have am appointment at the end of the month with doc again. Im gonna push for a 3rd uptake scan then.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I would push for the uptake exam and also get copies of all of your labs so you can see what "looks good". Thyroids can be determined little suckers and can come back to life even after multiple rounds of RAI sometimes.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh, yes.....................thyroid tissue replicates and also can travel to other sites in the body such as the liver, ovaries in females, the heart, the lungs etc.. This is called ectopic thyroid.

But, chances are you have none of that; however in advanced cases of hyper, it is challenging to kill that darn thyroid! So, get the uptake and do let us know!


----------



## hostile79 (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. I hope she allows me to get uptake even with normal looking levels. Or maybe insurance wont approve if blood levels are within range. But thats a whole nother topic! Lol, anyway, i have limited my allergy meds and cough med when sick, but thought after 2 rounds of strong RAI, I should be able to live a normal life. But maybe thats where I thought wrong.


----------

